# Leigh R9 vs, Keller



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with these "upside down" jigs? Please share the pros and cons. 
If this has been previously discussed point me in the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I have an older Keller. It does through DT very well and is easy to set up.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Bonka said:


> I have an older Keller. It does through DT very well and is easy to set up.


Also, a long time Keller owner and agree w/ the above - in addition, I have the Porter-Cable DT jig, i.e. the 4212, which does a good job and is reasonably priced - good luck in your choice! Dave


----------

